

Booksaying.com / Favorite Sayings Pool - haibnu
http://www.booksaying.com

======
walterbell
> "These books are selected over books from saying liked most on Booksaying.
> That's mean; This can recommend you books in a more efficient and wise way
> than your friends do. You will be in books you liked not just sayings."

Translation needed.

